# Windham?



## rob56789 (Dec 5, 2006)

If anyone wants to go to windham i am up for that almost anytime since i will have  season pass there.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 5, 2006)

rob56789 said:


> If anyone wants to go to windham i am up for that almost anytime since i will have  season pass there.



Cool Avi. Windham doesn't seem to have alot of fans here. I know they made a ton of upgrades this season, but no one posts much about it.

Why did you choose Windham Rob?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2006)

I've always liked Windham. It's just now I go to Killington more since I have the allforone. If I take a day trip to the skillz, it's been to Plattekill. But I do miss Windham and hope to get up there again soon. Too many mountains, too little time. :lol:


----------



## rob56789 (Dec 5, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Cool Avi. Windham doesn't seem to have alot of fans here. I know they made a ton of upgrades this season, but no one posts much about it.
> 
> Why did you choose Windham Rob?



i chose windham because the college season passes were a bit cheaper than hunter, i also have a few friends that have passes at windham, and i'm hoping with all the money they put it, it will be some good skiing this season.:uzi:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2006)

rob56789 said:


> i chose windham because the college season passes were a bit cheaper than hunter, i also have a few friends that have passes at windham, and i'm hoping with all the money they put it, it will be some good skiing this season.:uzi:



It's a good mountain. period


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a good mountain...  But I personally like more challanging terrain...

I go there at night sometimes when I want to practice telemarking..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 6, 2006)

Hunter is great midweek when no one is around, the layout of Hunter just cant handle crowds, too many switchbacks and trails merging creating havoc (that west side is a ton of fun though) Windham is a better pick for the weekends...


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Hunter is great midweek when no one is around, the layout of Hunter just cant handle crowds, too many switchbacks and trails merging creating havoc (that west side is a ton of fun though) Windham is a better pick for the weekends...



I mainly ride the Westside...  I don't find crowds to be a problem...  I'd rather deal with a few more people and ride more challenging terrain...

I totally disagree on the merge thing..   Where do you find it an issue? Which trails?


----------

